# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  October 14, First Contact

## juroara

there is news spreading on the internet that on october 14, 2008 - we will have first contact. A large alien vessel, as larger than ever before will be in plain view - travel across the states *im assuming they mean US states here* and be visible - for days. Around three. Giving the media, the average man, and the rest of humanity all the evidence it needs to believe in UFOS, and forcing the US government once and for all to - disclose

sounds like a dream?

where is the news coming from?

. . . a source most people mistrust. new age channelers. a handful of them as far as I can tell are all saying the same story. aliens - disclosure- october - 2008. thats only a month away!! 

this will either be

1. history that will change the world
2. or make alien-new-age, which has its entire credibility on the line, _history

_its not just, the new agers who are saying "ALIENS IN OCTOBER!!", but also the web bot project, according to some, has alluded to UFOs.

the web bot project, I am new to. basically if you haven't heard of them, these little internet robots collect patterns from the human language that indicate a change in the sum of human consciousness. originally created to predict stock market trends, the creators now believe it can predict the future. riding on the idea that the human mind can either tap into the future - or that our thoughts manifest. thus, the sum of human consciousness is creating the future.

well, according to the web bot project - big things for october

" The Web Bots see September 22-27, 2008 as precursor dates to the main turning point date of October 7, 2008. Closely watch events during September 22-27, 2008 for hints as to what to expect on October 7, 2008.

Cliff said whenever "it" happens, and whatever "it" turns out to be, "it" will be a date in history you remember like 9/11, we will remember 10/7.

The Web Bots foresee that October 7, 2008 to February 19, 2008 will be filled with emotional intensity, and the length of the release period will be extraordinary. The Web Bots have never picked up any event lasting this long. In comparison, 9/11 length lasted about 10 days. This event will be four months of high emotion."

of course, like the new age source, the idea of technology predicting the future based on patterns in the human language - has some people screaming BS

what happens if nothing..happens?

everyone will laugh at the new age channelers, and the entire new age area will once again be thought of as out of touch with reality  - or even satanic

but what if they are right?

actual, disclosure, only a month away? can you taste it?  ::banana:: 

the channelers say, the aliens come in peace and in love. however, another new age channeler warned against the first contact, warning that the first aliens to come only pretend to come in love and peace. their real objective is to manipulate humanity, not that we aren't being manipulated already! I mean, who can trust the media? the aliens that are first to come, according to this idealogy - are no different than the power elite on earth.

ultimately, it was a warning against any alien race that would say "ill save you humanity!!" because humanity needs to learn to save itself, which, I agree in all honesty

so, what are your thoughts?

how do you feel if it does, or if it doesn't happen? does what happen make you feel different towards spirituality? *since the messages were channeled* would it change your life? how do you think it would change the world?

oh last thing, the new agers would also like to warn - that the American government would try to portray the aliens as evil and aggressive, but this is really just an excuse to build bigger and badder weapons.

----------


## slayer

I'd like to know how they would come up with something like that...

I would love to see a UFO, but I don't think that would happen.

----------


## juroara

> I'd like to know how they would come up with something like that...
> 
> I would love to see a UFO, but I don't think that would happen.




what do you mean come up with something like that? 

currently, based on the descriptions that the channelers have given, this event can not be hoaxed. it either is going to happen, is reality, or it is a lie. 

according to ufo mythology - some of the largest ufo's seen were able to cover the entire view of the sky from a viewer on the ground. they're saying this ship is even bigger than any previous ship. so impossible to hoax. thats why the entire alien new age community has its entire history and future on the line by giving a definite date of disclosure.

if this doesn't happen, it can be disastrous for alien new agers worldwide!

----------


## slayer

Ok well first off, who are the channelers, and why should we trust them?

----------


## juroara

I'm not familiar with any of the channelers because I care very little about alien channelers. after reading ashtar command for hours out of curiosity, I was really disturbed. and personally, if it does happen, I will shit my pants if I find out its ashtar command related - because if those aliens are real - HEAD FOR THE HILLS, oh wait nvm. that might be counter productive

the main channeler who gives us the date is bloossom goodchild. with what seems to be an overwhelming large support.

http://www.blossomgoodchild.com/

from the website you can go to federation of light - october 14

I didn't bother keeping track of the other channellers saying "yeah yeah! we got the same message too!"

----------


## ♥Mark

> what do you mean come up with something like that?



I think he means how did the psychics come up with their predictions. Of course that's a stupid question, the stupid answer to which is that the obviously just used their magick.




> thats why the entire alien new age community has its entire history and future on the line by giving a definite date of disclosure.
> 
> if this doesn't happen, it can be disastrous for alien new agers worldwide!



Oh uh! People are going to think they're crazy! No really, the only people who you can't convince that these new-agers you talk about are crazy are of course the new-agers themselves. They're masters of deluding themselves into believing in magick and that they were actually abducted from their respective trailer parks by aliens. Just as they'll convince themselves of whatever excuse they come up with when the giant alien ship coming to Earth from across the galaxy bearing the dire message "HAH I TOLD YOU SO" to convert all those nasty skeptics doesn't show up.

So yeah, I'm not too optimistic about these new-agers accepting the fact that they're full of crap. Seriously, psychics predicting aliens visiting Earth? This is 2008. Grow up.

----------


## slayer

> I think he means how did the psychics come up with their predictions. Of course that's a stupid question, the stupid answer to which is that the obviously just used their magick.
> 
> Oh uh! People are going to think they're crazy! No really, the only people who you can't convince that these new-agers you talk about are crazy are of course the new-agers themselves. They're masters of deluding themselves into believing in magick and that they were actually abducted from their respective trailer parks by aliens. Just as they'll convince themselves of whatever excuse they come up with when the giant alien ship coming to Earth from across the galaxy bearing the dire message "HAH I TOLD YOU SO" to convert all those nasty skeptics doesn't show up.
> 
> So yeah, I'm not too optimistic about these new-agers accepting the fact that they're full of crap. Seriously, psychics predicting aliens visiting Earth? This is 2008. Grow up.



Yeah, who the hell would want to visit earth anyways?

----------


## juroara

> Oh uh! People are going to think they're crazy! No really, the only people who you can't convince that these new-agers you talk about are crazy are of course the new-agers themselves. They're masters of deluding themselves



are you so sure? I mean, I was born in the eighties, but I've met a couple of OLD FOLKS who were apart of the new age scene when it was actually....new. and when certain dates werent fullfilled - it was a mental break down. and they have never looked back.

heres another crazy idea  ::banana:: other spiritual groups believe that evil entities are disguising themselves as benevolent aliens. their aim? to make spirituality look stupid. so when those prophesies aren't fulfilled, masses walk away from the spiritual path.

it is true, when past new age prophesies weren't fulfilled - suddenly a lot of them either became very _strict christians_ or became atheist. part of the reason why, some older fundies are they way they are is because they saw the new age scene in action - and the cults waiting in the fields to be taken away

----------


## ♥Mark

> are you so sure? I mean, I was born in the eighties, but I've met a couple of OLD FOLKS who were apart of the new age scene when it was actually....new. and when certain dates werent fullfilled - it was a mental break down. and they have never looked back.



Good for them. If only everyone were so _open minded._




> heres another crazy idea other spiritual groups believe that evil entities are disguising themselves as benevolent aliens. their aim? to make spirituality look stupid. so when those prophesies aren't fulfilled, masses walk away from the spiritual path.



Ha ha, yes, that's exactly the kind of excuses I'm talking about. I guess it should come as no surprise to me that they're making up excuses in advance considering how often they end up needing them.

----------


## The Enterer

It makes too much sense. Clearly, it’s a ploy by our Reptilian Overloards to swing the vote towards the Republicans. There is much work to be done before 2012.

----------


## nitsuJ

America will have missiles ready to take them down.

DEATH TO ALIENS.

Why would an alien waste time letting Earth see they're real?

----------


## The Enterer

It's kind of hard to enslave a species if they don't even know you exist. It will all become clear once you are labouring in the salt mines.

----------


## Bearsy

I can't believe people believe in this bullshit.

Channelers an psychics.

Humbug.

----------


## juroara

> It's kind of hard to enslave a species if they don't even know you exist. It will all become clear once you are labouring in the salt mines.



not enslavement as much as manipulation. 

right now, the american people are being manipulated. for example, we feel we need to buy more than we should have to. a lot of electronics are purposely designed to malfunction, so you spend more money.

I thought when they were talking about, alien manipulation, that was along the lines that they meant

I think the government is manipulative enough!

----------


## LucidFlanders

> America will have missiles ready to take them down.
> 
> DEATH TO ALIENS.
> 
> Why would an alien waste time letting Earth see they're real?



Why would they not? perhaps they studdied Earth. We all know they are real unless you're dense and believe every sighting is a hoax. Maybe they have small ships that came here and studied Earth and what we are like/capable of and seen we are still primitive and still don't know if there is life outside. The whole reveeal ourselves part could just mean they wanna check us out, pretty simple.

Not saying i believe the OP on this story, sounds kind of far fetched but...we seem to always laugh at these things. What if it became real? what then? we would look like idiots because how close minded we are and how much logic and stuff needs to display in everything we believe in because something not logical goes into the "fairy tale" catagory.

----------


## Jeff777

Maybe this would have been better received in Beyond Dreaming.   :tongue2:

----------


## LucidFlanders

> Maybe this would have been better received in Beyond Dreaming.




Not really....unless BD has changed (used to have tons of skeptic visitors, does it still?). It's so boring there so i go visit very rarely.

Or maybe i changed.
 :boogie: 

Philosophy is where it's at!

----------


## ♥Mark

> Maybe this would have been better received in Beyond Dreaming.



It doesn't deserve to be received well.

----------


## SomeDreamer

> what happens if nothing..happens?
> 
> everyone will laugh at the new age channelers



I've always laughed at them  ::D:  And everything new age. So nothing will really change.





> Maybe this would have been better received in Beyond Dreaming.
> It doesn't deserve to be received well.



Haha, couldn't have put it better myself  :tongue2: 

This is, indeed, BS ^^

----------


## DNK

> if this doesn't happen, it can be disastrous for alien new agers worldwide!



Seeing as this is the first time I've heard of them, it can't really be that disastrous.

Maybe the channelers are just confusing CERN's destruction of Earth with an alien ship or something. I mean, a black hole has to really mess with your psychic abilities...





> well, according to the web bot project - big things for october



So, how do we know this isn't being affected by all the talk of this? I'm seeing a simple positive-feedback loop here.

----------


## Scatterbrain

It would be nice if that happened, very Dr. Who-esque. The source however doesn't inspire any confidence.

----------


## Neruo

Guess what. There is no reason to assume aliens are coming before Santa this year. Or next year.

----------


## JulianKC52

Umm can you provide a link to the "web bot" project? If you want people to believe that there are aliens coming in October, you need to show people all your sources.

----------


## Schmaven

As much as I would like aliens to fly past earth and be noticed by everyone, leaving no doubt of their existence.  I doubt it'll happen.  But October 14th is just around the corner, so we'll find out soon!

----------


## Sandform

> 2. or make alien-new-age, which has its entire credibility on the line, [I]history




Lol you really think that it will hurt the alien-new-age BS?  Hahahaha.  No it wont.  They don't care about misses...they only care about hits!  It will get flipped into "we were given information from evil ones who want you to not believe in it thus you should believe in it more" etc. etc.


Honestly lol.  I didn't think the world was going to end last wednesday, and I certainly don't think aliens will be visiting us on October.





> We all know they are real unless you're dense and believe every sighting is a hoax.



Lol really?  You really believe that?  Do you know how many people exist on the planet?  Out the great number of people living on Earth do you really think that it would be outrageous to have a large number of the people Either Liars, insane, or too stupid to comprehend what actually happened (Misinterpreting information or jumping to conclusions)?

----------


## ExoByte

Wackjob.

----------


## EchoSun13

Im afraid, I hate aliens.

----------


## ninja9578

Out of curiosity, do the aliens have anything to do with Apple's product announcement this afternoon?  Please let it be a nVidia Macbook.

----------


## ExoByte

Wouldn't that be a sight? A giant Macbook descending from the heavens, Steve Jobs standing triumphantly atop it, arms raised, proclaiming it's and his self-proclaimed greatness for all the world to see.

----------


## juroara

thanks ninja  ::sunflower::  us hippies just want to have our dreams

----------


## ninja9578

> Wouldn't that be a sight? A giant Macbook descending from the heavens, Steve Jobs standing triumphantly atop it, arms raised, proclaiming it's and his self-proclaimed greatness for all the world to see.



I think Steve Jobs contacted the aliens a long time ago, that's why he's doing a product announcement the same day that they will arrive.  He will be the first to release quantum computers, which he got from the aliens.





> thanks ninja  us hippies just want to have our dreams



The answers are out there just blowing in the wind.

----------


## EchoSun13

> thanks ninja  us hippies just want to have our dreams



coolio...

----------


## Xaqaria

They are real. I've seen them. 

holy fucking shit.

----------


## Sandform

Ninja makes me happy.





> They are real. I've seen them. 
> 
> holy fucking shit.



Where are my PICS?  I demand PICS!

----------


## LucidFlanders

> Wouldn't that be a sight? A giant Macbook descending from the heavens, Steve Jobs standing triumphantly atop it, arms raised, proclaiming it's and his self-proclaimed greatness for all the world to see.




You mean intell[/the last Mimzy]

----------


## ninja9578

Here's pics of the aliens

----------


## EchoSun13

Oh my...

something just stabbed me in the neck.

----------


## Sandform

> Oh my...
> 
> something just stabbed me in the neck.



I hope it wasn't a testicle.

----------


## EchoSun13

Eww. no.


It hurts, I found out, it was me..I stabbed myself..opps.

----------


## Sandform

> Eww. no.
> 
> 
> It hurts, I found out, it was me..I stabbed myself..opps.



How else could you get the implanted chips out ::?:

----------


## EchoSun13

I stabbed myself without knowing with those sharp pointy cutty things...Im not even drunk!

----------


## EchoSun13

Scissors..!

I forgot what they were called.

----------


## nitsuJ

I just saw two aliens having sex across the street in a field???? Like oh my God guys!! I'm for serious. I'm so scared, like, I don't know.. like.. what I'm going to do.. like SERIOUSLY GUYS.

Nah, just kidding.

*October 14th, 2008
Case Closed.*

----------


## EchoSun13

Like omg like jeez like use the like word like alot..like?

----------


## nitsuJ

Like seriously, oh my God, I'm so petrified of these aliens. They're so advanced that we can't even hear their ships or even see them!!! Talk about technology, like oh my God seriously guys, like oh my God. I'm being so uber serious, like, oh God, I don't even know anymore, like seriously.

----------


## Sandform

> Like seriously, oh my God, I'm so petrified of these aliens. They're so advanced that we can't even hear their ships or even see them!!! Talk about technology, like oh my God seriously guys, like oh my God. I'm being so uber serious, like, oh God, I don't even know anymore, like seriously.



Shut up you fuckin niggar devil.

----------


## EchoSun13

Urbe like seroius and OMG are used to much in this thread...cough thanks to Justin..cough,.. :smiley:

----------


## Xaqaria

Okay. They didn't say anything about the federation of light. They claim to be the "Scumdogs of the Universe" and they killed McCain, Obama and Hilary Clinton. I still haven't been able to clean all the blood out from under my nails. It was everywhere.

----------


## priestofmyownchurch

I think she was actually try to make people "will" some ship into existance. By giving a specific day, she's hoping that there will be enough people praying with all their might, focusing all their energy into a single area in the sky (hence dropping the name, Alabama) at, or near the same time, that somehow, their collective energy would somehow "create" a ship. Possibly, moving water molecules in the air to reflect light in a specific way, creating the illusion of something there. Maybe even getting into other people's heads, and putting the ship in the sky in their head. 

Although, the part welcoming people to tape it...

Still has me wondering.

Anyone got anything? lol

----------


## nitsuJ

> Shut up you fuckin niggar devil.



Don't make me have to channel aliens on your ass, Sandy. :[

----------


## Sandform

> Don't make me have to channel aliens on your ass, Sandy. :[



Idle niggar devil threats don't frighten me.

----------


## EchoSun13

What about...

umm...

Jesus threats?

----------


## Sandform

> What about...
> 
> umm...
> 
> Jesus threats?



Fairy threats don't scare me neither.

----------


## juroara

> I think she was actually try to make people "will" some ship into existance.




 ::banana:: 

according to ashtar command. . .only people who believe will see! but ashtar command is the alien cult of cults

----------


## EchoSun13

> Fairy threats don't scare me neither.



Say whaaaat?

Damn if fairy can't scare you then you are fearless.

----------


## LucidFlanders

Watch the government step in and take out the power around the world and be like "terrorists did it" and somehow every electronic device dont work, then they use some type of world wide illusion ray right above the tallest buildings untill they go away and then turn it off and bring eveyrthing back once they leave...no proof.

----------


## priestofmyownchurch

> according to ashtar command. . .only people who believe will see! but ashtar command is the alien cult of cults



I figured if thousands of people believed Blossom, at least one person would be gullible enough to believe me.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sandform

> I figured if thousands of people believed Blossom, at least one person would be gullible enough to believe me.



Hahahaha!

----------


## LucidFlanders

http://www.worldtimezone.com/

So it's just after 1:30pm in Japan..we still got another 11 and a half hours untill the deadline.....

----------


## nitsuJ

> Fairy threats don't scare me neither.



:O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How about this:




R U SKEERED NAO?

----------


## EchoSun13

Yummy...

----------


## juroara

hey now..dont get confused..ashtar command scares me!!  :Eek:  and so is the bait of needing to believe to see

anyways, from another channeler that is not blossom

"Some people have been emailing me wondering when the light ship will show up. It will show up tomorrow, the 14th within the North American time frame. The goal of this sighting is to have the light ship present themselves to the United States as they are the central area of the Illuminati."

hmmm...cant argue with that last statement there

----------


## nitsuJ

What time zone? It's 45 minutes into the 14th so far in the central zone. I wonder if the aliens are coming here to check out some haunted houses this year?

----------


## Sandform

> :O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> How about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R U SKEERED NAO?



Lolz

Also you guys are retarded.  You can't go by the standard that they are speaking about all time zones...they didn't specify such things.  The aliens said before the 15th, thus if anywhere on Earth it is NOT the 15th, then they can still show up before the 15th.

Dumb asses.

We've still got like 24 + hours or something.

----------


## Xaqaria

Didn't you all hear me? (metaphorically of course) I said *They are already here*. I've seen them; they killed the presidential candidates (and hilary for some reason) and took control of the Planet.

All Praise to our masters, GWAR; the Scumdogs of the Universe.

----------


## nitsuJ

Rofl.

I saw them to, but I also saw Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones killing some of them. I guess they actually are the M.I.B. after all, and not just actors.


*EDIT:* In Nuku'alofa it's 6:54p.m. on October 14th, so really they've only got a few more hours.

----------


## LucidFlanders

> Lolz
> 
> Also you guys are retarded.  You can't go by the standard that they are speaking about all time zones...they didn't specify such things.  The aliens said before the 15th, thus if anywhere on Earth it is NOT the 15th, then they can still show up before the 15th.
> 
> Dumb asses.
> 
> We've still got like 24 + hours or something.




You must be blind..they said for all to see on the 14th and by the 15th everyone would have seen them. In what was said it means all time zones. :Dead Horse:

----------


## LucidFlanders

I'm going to watch a movie now. Watchmovies.net.

----------


## Xaqaria

> Rofl.
> 
> I saw them to, but I also saw Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones killing some of them. I guess they actually are the M.I.B. after all, and not just actors.
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* In Nuku'alofa it's 6:54p.m. on October 14th, so really they've only got a few more hours.



No you didn't. They are still here. I have a picture.

----------


## EchoSun13

Gwar

----------


## Sandform

> You must be blind..they said for all to see on the 14th and by the 15th everyone would have seen them. In what was said it means all time zones.



Um no...They said they would be here by the 15th, and then they would stick around for like four days, thus all people would see them because of the length of time they stay here.  They said nothing about EVERYONE seeing them before the 15th only that they would arrive.

----------


## Jeff777

> Um no...They said they would be here by the 15th, and then they would stick around for like four days, thus all people would see them because of the length of time they stay here.  They said nothing about EVERYONE seeing them before the 15th only that they would arrive.



Um no...they said they would be here by the 14th and would hang around in the US in a stationery position for 3 days.  -shrugs- Though I suppose it depends on what crack pot source it's coming from.

----------


## Sandform

> Um no...they said they would be here by the 14th and would hang around in the US in a stationery position for 3 days.  -shrugs- Though I suppose it depends on what crack pot source it's coming from.



I see nothing different about what you said and what I siad.  3 full days is "like" 4 days since 1 second after 3 would include the fourth day.


and by by the 15th I mean they would be here before the 15th was here.  And i think that was clear by my last sentence. =P

----------


## LucidFlanders

> I see nothing different about what you said and what I siad.  3 full days is "like" 4 days since 1 second after 3 would include the fourth day.
> 
> 
> and by by the 15th I mean they would be here before the 15th was here.  And i think that was clear by my last sentence. =P




They will be here "on" the 14th, and everyone would have seen them "by" the 15th. I have no idea where people get "3 days minimum" at, all the videos say a 3 day period, so only 3 days, not 3 days minimum. What Jeff said, and what you said were not the same, Jeff went by what i said.

Me:




> they said for all to see on the 14th



jeff:




> Um no...they said they would be here by the 14th



you:




> We've still got like 24 + hours or something.




Not that it really matters because it's not happening anyway, but it would be nice if aliens did show up and we can all know for sure they exist. Then again people who read stuff on the internet deny roswell new mexico and people there actually saw it so i guess alot of people will just say "it was the government".

----------


## Neruo

Haha the fucking ufo-nuts are getting owned.

----------


## Explosions In the Sky

http://10-14-08.blogspot.com/


Holy fuck it's here.

----------


## drewmandan

> http://10-14-08.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> Holy fuck it's here.



Hmm too bad it's overcast where I am. I guess I'll just have to assume that those pictures aren't obvious photoshops.

----------


## Explosions In the Sky

Hahaha. Man this just might be the biggest prank ever. I commend the brains behind this operation.

----------


## Scatterbrain

For now I don't have internet access during the week, but I brought my laptop to class today just to use my University's connection and display my amusement at the outcome of this oh-so-sure new age prediction.

Looking forward for the fail excuses.  ::D:

----------


## nitsuJ

It's been October 15th for about 6 hours in Nuku'alofa, I've yet to see any aliens.


Has Blossom Goodchild killed herself yet? I hope so. Maybe she'll have the video sent to youtube.

----------


## drewmandan

Breaking news! Blossom Goodchild meant to say October 14, _2009_.

----------


## Bayside

> Breaking news! Blossom Goodchild meant to say October 14, _2009_.



Oh, of course, of course....

----------


## Bonsay

ninja9578 is obviously an alien infiltrator. By "locking the thread" he means we'll all die on the 15th.

----------


## ExoByte

No, Ninja is not an alien. But, he is a puppet for them. All of the staff are.

The Staff Cave is more than the meeting place for the DGs and Moderators. Things happen back there that we don't know about, beyond our imaginations. They've had contact with extra-terrestrial beings for some time.

I was there when it started, back when IceDawg made First Contact. Asher and Top Cola Inc. are merely figureheads, and they know this. The alien Overlords have taken full control of DV and its staff, slowly weeding out the oppresive figures of the community.

It has been their plan for a long time. I too was a victim of their puppet strings when I was a DG. I learned what they planned to do, I know their purpose.

Once the enlightened of DV are isolated, they will become one with the superior beings. Forming a new era, a new stage of evolution for all Dreamers, while the rest will remain here to watch our world wither and die. To be the last Dreamer on DV, to bear witness to our advancement beyond our human realm of understanding.

The staff are their tools for doing this. We always were, and always will be until the final day comes.

That, and Ninja is a hammer-happy jerk-face.  :Mad:

----------


## youssarian

You know, the science fiction side of me is enthralled in this. I'm not suggesting that I'm thinking this to be fake, I'm actually quite open to this. Those Google Earth pictures are... remarkable. I'd like to see this.

Then the analytical part of me is quite skeptical. It's 2:34 PM in the northeat US, and when I look out the window I see no unusual objects in the sky... then again, it's pretty cloudy here. I believe in alien life-forms, though whether or not we're getting a visit is still questionable to me.

----------


## Bayside

Yes, there is a giant triangle flying over the earth right now.  The reason why you can't see it is because of the light reflecting off of Jupiter's gases.

----------


## nitsuJ

Oh, in the ED forum the pictures of earth with a triangle cloud thing wasn't from google earth. It even said in the link "not google earth."

----------


## LucidFlanders

FOL Federation of Light or Federation of Lies?

----------


## Black_Eagle

Tomorrow let's all go make fun of those fools on the October 14 forum.

----------


## LucidFlanders

> Tomorrow let's all go make fun of those fools on the October 14 forum.




Why? people need to have more class then that.

----------


## ExoByte

Says who?

----------


## Bonsay

> Why? people need to have more class then that.



It's ok... We'll do it in style!  :wink2:

----------


## LucidFlanders

> Says who?




Well...me, but then it's typical dumb people who start this shit, let the dumb ones do the damage and show they got a brain the size of a peanut while civilized people actually have a brain, and can use it.

----------


## ninja9578

> [COLOR=Blue]I was there when it started, back when IceDawg made First Contact. Asher and Top Cola Inc. are merely figureheads, and they know this.



Actually, Icedawg is an alien.





> That, and Ninja is a hammer-happy jerk-face.



 :Sad:   I haven't used my hammer in quiet a while.

----------


## Jeff777

> Actually, Icedawg is an alien.
> 
> 
>   I haven't used my hammer in quiet a while.

----------


## Tamias.Squirrel

Whoa, whoa guys. I think I see... Nah, sorry. Bird. False alarm.

----------


## Black_Eagle

> Well...me, but then it's typical dumb people who start this shit, let the dumb ones do the damage and show they got a brain the size of a peanut while civilized people actually have a brain, and can use it.



I have a brain, but I sure as hell don't care if I act civilized.

----------


## LucidFlanders

> I have a brain, but I sure as hell don't care if I act civilized.





You should, but deep down everyone here was curious if this was true or not, why else would they make fun of the person saying this? it didn't happen and people have made a shit ton of threats towards blossom, and everyone who believed, even the littleist. If nobody cared they would not worry about this, instead alot act really aggressive...it shows they were dissapointed because nothing happened.

Anyway it's been confirmed, the ship aint coming.

----------


## Jeff777

This thread should be closed.

----------


## juroara

blossoms blog has gone private! the FOL forum has gone private! hmmm....really upsetting. I want to know what blossom has to say now.

the only one still talking is this guy
http://10-14-08.blogspot.com/

but I suspect that both blossoms website and this website will be down in a day or two

I feel bad for any of the channelers that believed in their own message *there are a couple that were not selling books unlike blossom*. or ashtar followers who believed 100%. they must be having depression and anxiety attacks right about now. and for the love of God, stop telling blossom to kill herself! thats just sick

----------


## Original Poster

Man how come nothing cool ever happens here?

----------


## LucidFlanders

> blossoms blog has gone private! the FOL forum has gone private! hmmm....really upsetting. I want to know what blossom has to say now.
> 
> the only one still talking is this guy
> http://10-14-08.blogspot.com/
> 
> but I suspect that both blossoms website and this website will be down in a day or two
> 
> I feel bad for any of the channelers that believed in their own message *there are a couple that were not selling books unlike blossom*. or ashtar followers who believed 100%. they must be having depression and anxiety attacks right about now. *and for the love of God, stop telling blossom to kill herself! thats just sick*




Exactly, it is sick, it's sad how people react...i was skeptic but a little part of me was alittle curious and wanted this to happen
. It's one thing to joke about it but to wish people death makes you look like a jackass. Internet or not..it's rediculas. Anyone here who wishes death i'm going to report and tell admins to ban them from this place, we have no need for that crap here.

----------


## priestofmyownchurch

> This thread should be closed.



Especially if the only thing some people are going to add is their hope for Blossom's suicide...  ::roll::

----------


## juroara

so I was visiting brads blog, while it was still up and all, and well..IM DISTURBED!!

1. I don't like how blossom and other channelers have gone silent or are making excuses. The prediction was for a giant ufo, not some test. Its kinda funny too because as others have pointed out the 15th has not come to pass globally, so these channelers are bailing out before the 'deadline'. being able to admit you were wrong is an important spiritual lesson

2. I don't like all of these haters telling channelers or believers to roll over and die, get a life! A skeptic is a skeptic. There is no reason for a skeptic to get angry because they never believed it was going to happen. So how can they feel cheated out of something? You would only feel anger, if you feel cheated out of something. A real skeptic would have said "meh..whatever" and gone on with the day. 

3. but what really disturbs me, is hearing all of these people say how they are going to lose hope in humanity if aliens don't appear soon. That we need aliens to change us. That we need aliens to save us. That humanity is going to spiral down into doom without alien intervention

I'll admit, I wanted to see a shiny UFO!! But I'll admit too, I could careless if it was a global event. If it was a shiny UFO I saw alone by myself while walking up a mountain, that would have been awesome too. If not more special because it would be my little secret

I did not want 'aliens to save us'. And that kind of mentality, does scare me. Salvation mentality doesn't help the world. And salvation mentality only makes you feel powerless. Only makes you lose hope.

I think a lot of the haters, wishing for death or untold suffering onto blossom, deep down inside - want salvation. Why else would they be so angry? Unless they really felt cheated out of a promise? I think a lot of people are right now guilty of wishing for someone to solve their problems.

If Blossom is a conwoman, she struck at the heart of people who wanted some sort of salvation. An event that would rock the world and change it forever. That would be, low. Just low to abuse peoples hopes like that. But at the same time, we are the ones who left ourselves wide open for an attack by inwardly wishing for someone or something to change the world

I mean..there are even people who want change so badly they secretly wish for calamity. for WWIII. (especially people who want Christ to return)

Well, I do believe in karma so, if blossom really is just liar, she is going to get what she has sown. I don't have a reason to be angry at her. Karma will take care of it. And it already has. I hardly think shes a happy camper right now and anyone is going to respect her afterwards

Look at all of these different explanations for whats going on revolving Blossom
1. they aliens are coming, just not on the 14th - those were false days to fool the army. they are coming when we believe they are no longer coming!
2. blossom is a real channeler, she channeled the devil. 
3. blossom is a good woman, but has a wild imagination and needs medical help. please don't hate her she is ILL
4. blossom is out for the money!! she's a liar!!
5. blossom is a victim of government mind control experiment. with technology that can project 'voices' in your head. This october event was to distract us so a real stunt can be pulled over our eyes

Why do we have so many explanations regarding blossom??? this is how confusing information has become on the internet. look at all the buzz regarding october 7? and look what happened? I mean, I know my mom wanted to stock up on six month supplies of food prior the 7th. I'm glad I told her to wait.

a lesson to learn? DISCERNMENT. Being skeptical is not enough. Clearly skeptics have shown ego problems, if not anger towards something they secretly wished would happen.

----------


## guitarboy

i told you so :p quickly everyone, post it before mr ninja comes back from being a beach bum.
i toldith, you so.
me tolds jjou
fwah shoo shaw
btw, there are aliens in my room, help me

----------


## Man of Shred

I knew this wasn't gonna happen.

 I agree with what jaora (?) posted. Humanity can't wait to be saved be jesus or extra testicles... We are responsible for ourselves PERIOD!

 BTW this thread officially deserves a:

----------


## Jeff777

*Meh, I don't believe in this stuff but for all those who had some shred of hope for this thing...perhaps you might take joy in reading this...*





> Reading the Channelling's fine print...
> 
> I'd have to say that even though it hasn't been the greatest day today, many are emailing me telling me to not give up. And I'd have to concur with them as I was able to stumble upon one of Blossom's past channelling messages. It was her 11th one that reads:
> 
> 11.OK, You know how I shy away from questions, but there is this big one regarding time zones in different countries, which then puts OCT 14th on different days, if you know what I mean? Are you able to enlighten me on this at all?
> 
> Dearest Blossom. All that we choose to say to you is to let go of your fears. We WILL do as we say and before the 15th Oct has come to pass in all corners of your globe this event shall have come to fruition for all to glory in. We shall surprise many in how this all comes about. We say this to you people of earth who are in anticipation of the greatest vibration …
> 
> So it is not the end of the 14th that we need to wait for it to pass at all corners of the globe, it is actually the 15th of October that we must wait for.
> ...



Now dry your eyes, put away the razor...go back outside and watch the skies for 24 more hours.

----------


## Sandform

I laugh in the face of you!

I told you so.

----------


## Man of Shred

well... it came guys. proofs:

----------


## juroara

Here am I floating round my tin can, far above the moon
Planet Earth is blue and there's nothing I can do

well it was fun!

----------


## LucidFlanders

> *Meh, I don't believe in this stuff but for all those who had some shred of hope for this thing...perhaps you might take joy in reading this...*
> 
> 
> 
> Now dry your eyes, put away the razor...go back outside and watch the skies for 24 more hours.



There IS a chance we misread and it ment the ships will be on earth on the 14th but not visible and when it;s the 15th they uncloak, but i doubt it...my doubts went out the door 100% when i went to bed at 430am meaning it was a half hour late. yes i stayed up that late, i have 10 days off what else am i going to do? go to bed early? Lol.

----------


## nitsuJ

Yeah, well.. it's 5:26pm October 15th in Nuku'alofa.


Looks like the aliens failed just about as bad as a man taking a pregnancy test. Unless he's the weirdo from Oregon.

----------


## LucidFlanders

Figured i should update. As what was said, her blog is private, but i been told it's actually closed, not private (told from sources that get updates from her). The ship should be here in about 5 and a half hours or so.

----------


## nitsuJ

I thought it'd be here by the 15th? It's been the 15th for a long time.

----------


## LucidFlanders

To you spiritual people...would this be the beginning of the end for you guys when this does not happen? seems pretty much the same..channeling aliens, channeling spirits. I guess it would all be in your head then?


Anyway i forgot to say...goodchild is allowing everyone to get a full refund from her channeling ebook. After this i wont believe no mumbo jumbo at all. It will be like religion to me then.

----------


## Forsaken

> To you spiritual people...would this be the beginning of the end for you guys when this does not happen? seems pretty much the same..channeling aliens, channeling spirits. I guess it would all be in your head then?
> 
> 
> Anyway i forgot to say...goodchild is allowing everyone to get a full refund from her channeling ebook. After this i wont believe no mumbo jumbo at all. It will be like religion to me then.



Oh wow, I'm impressed that she's giving refunds. Makes me think that she really believed herself. In which case, she must be feeling really horrible right now...

----------


## LucidFlanders

> Oh wow, I'm impressed that she's giving refunds. Makes me think that she really believed herself. In which case, she must be feeling really horrible right now...





Yup.





> *Blossom has just privatized her blog.* 
> 
> Only invited members are allowed to visit the address anymore.
> 
> http://blossomgoodchild.blogspot.com/
> 
> =============================================
> 
> It may be temporary or it may be permanent. In either case, if you want a refund you will have to go through the process to get your money back. I don't believe anyone should profit from the OCT 14th event (for obvious reasons).
> ...



*



This is from the fol website.

http://federationoflightcommunity.le...ailable/page1/
*

I was told it is closed, but i guess it's invites only now.

----------


## Xaqaria

Its the 15th now, everywhere.

----------


## priestofmyownchurch

Almost. Another hour or so. Alaska has to catch up.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidFlanders

You forgot Hawaii.

----------


## priestofmyownchurch

...




...




...




...




...and Hawaii.

----------


## Carôusoul

I suppose this is something what it'll be like on 22nd december 2012.

----------


## ninja9578

:lock:

----------

